#  > Islam >  > Koran >  het kan zijn....

## ABOE MR

Imaam al-Allaamah ibn al-Qayyim al-Jawzie _- rahimahullaah -_ zei over de Woorden van Allah:
*وَعسَى أن تَكرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُو خيرٌ لَكُمْ وعَسى أن تُحبُّوا شَيْئًا وهُو شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللهُ يَعلمُ وأَنتُم لا تَعلَمونَ*

*Het kan zijn, dat jullie tegenzin hebben in iets terwijl het goed voor jullie is en het kan zijn, dat jullie iets behaagt terwijl het slecht voor jullie is. Allah weet het en gij weet het niet* [Al-Baqarah: 216] 
In dit vers bevinden zich verschillende verborgenheden en voordelen voor de dienaar, want op het moment dat de dienaar weet dat het gehate kan komen met hetgeen geliefd wordt en hetgeen geliefd wordt kan komen met het gehate, dan zal hij zich niet veilig voelen om geraakt te worden door kwaad bij voorspoed en niet wanhopen om bij tegenspoeld bevoordeeld te worden met voorspoed; dit doordat hij geen weet heeft over wat de afloop zal zijn en Allah hetgeen daarvan weet, wat Zijn dienaar niet weet...

En van de verborgenheden van dit vers behoort:

* Het eist van de dienaar om de dingen over te laten aan Degene die de afloop van alle zaken kent, en tevreden is over hetgeen Hij voor hem gekozen en bepaald heeft; en tegelijkertijd hoopt hij op een goed einde. 




* Hij is niet suggererend tegenover zijn Heer en vult niets voor Hem in en vraagt Hem niets over hetgeen hij geen weet heeft, want wellicht bevindt zich daarin zijn verlies en vernietiging, terwijl hij het niet weet! Dus hij dient niets in te vullen voor zijn Heer; integendeel, hij dient Hem te vragen dat Hij het beste voor hem kiest en hem tevreden maakt in hetgeen Hij voor hem kiest. Er is voor hem niets nuttiger dan dit. 

* Als hij het overlaat aan zijn Heer en tevreden is over wat Hij voor hem gekozen heeft, Hij zal hem staande houden - in hetgeen Hij voor hem gekozen heeft - met kracht, vastberadenheid en geduld. En Hij zal de plagen die het gevolg zijn van het kiezen voor zichzelf, van hem wegnemen. En Hij zal hem de goedheid van de afloop van Zijn Keuze voor hem laten zien - de goedheid waarvan zelfs een gedeelte niet bereikt kan worden met hetgeen hij voor zichzelf kiest. 

* Hij raakt gekalmeerd van de vermoeiende gedachten in het maken van de soorten keuzen; hij leegt zijn hart van schattingen en overdenkingen die stijgen bij belemmeringen en dalen op andere momenten. Ondanks dit: er is geen uitweg in hetgeen voor hem voorbestemd is, dus als hij tevreden is met de Keuze van _Allah_ en hem de voorbeschikking treft, hij is daarmee lofwaardig, dankbaar en beschermend. En indien niet, dan overtreft hem de voorbeschikking en is daarmee in diskrediet en niet-beschermend, want hij is met hetgeen hij voor zichzelf heeft gekozen.

Dus op het moment dat hetgeen hij overlaat aan zijn Heer en zijn tevredenheid, correct is, zal hij in datgene wat hem voorbeschikt omhult worden door bescherming en zachtmoedigheid, en zo voortleeft tussen omhullende bescherming en verzachtende zachtmoedigheid (van _Allah_). Zijn omhullende Bescherming onthoudt hem van waar hij afstand van moet nemen en Zijn Zachtmoedigheid vergemakkelijkt voor hem wat Hij voor hem heeft voorbeschikt. 

Er is dus niets nuttiger voor hem dan zich volledig overgaven aan _Allah_, en zich overlaten aan de voorbeschikking, zoals een gestorvene; want een leeuw zal niet tevreden zijn met het eten van een dood lijk (i.e. wees maar gerust). 
[Al-Fawaai'd 174/176]

----------

